# Do You follow the "Maltese Rules"??



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm sure you have all read these rules while deciding on what breed of dog to settle on, or in Maltese magazines and grooming books. Do you follow them?

Do you...

1. Brush them every day?
2. Wash their faces every day?
3. Brush the hair in a certain direction?
4. Never leave a sweater on all day?


I have to say I do none of the above... Im a bad mommy. But Britny stays clean with no mats, and I am glad that she isn't AS high maintenence as I thought....

HOw about you all?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We brush daily. I don't need to wash faces every day, but I keep their faces clean and wipe the corners of their eyes daily. I brush Mikey's coat in layers as it is long. On the puppy cut with Jonathan, it doesn't make much difference which way you brush it other than the long parts. Mikey doesn't wear sweaters or coats (every once in a while wears a coat when it is raining and we are traveling so he has to potty outside). Jonathan sometimes wears a coat to go outdoors. That's not an issue for us.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I brush Peanut every night and wash his face and I never leave his sweaters or his harness on for too long. He gets tangled armpits if I do that. I just figure the more careful I am about preventing mats, the easier it is on the both of us


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby gets brushed a couple of times a day--she has to have her face washed twice a day because she tears really badly. I dont leave her sweater on her-only when we go outside.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

You guys are so good!

LOL! I only brush Brit like twice a week. She has silky hair and it never mats (I think the conditioner I use helps too). I wash her face every other night, but she doesn't have really bad goobers, so usually Im washing nothing.

I have left her sweater on all day, but no tangles.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You're so lucky!!! Sounds like Brit's an easy pup to love!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

There are "Maltese Rules?!"


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 19 2005, 08:12 PM
> * There are "Maltese Rules?!"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Feb 19 2005, 07:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36458
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

1. Brush them every day?: No need , bless the beast take care of that for me







maybe twice a week for chelsey. Chester Once a week when he talks his bath.

2. Wash their faces every day?: Nope , when dirty
3. Brush the hair in a certain direction?: Always 
4. Never leave a sweater on all day?: It comes of when they come inside


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

1. Brush them every day? no about once a month..he doesnt matt that much
2. Wash their faces every day? nope only when dirty..maybe once a week
3. Brush the hair in a certain direction? yes 
4. Never leave a sweater on all day? no he would def. matt if i did this


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Our morning routine consists of getting out of bed ("Mama, I'm pretty tired still... can we cuddle a minute longer?"), going to pee, getting brushed (Mama, I'll stay quiet and not move, but can you hurry it up, please?), putting the topknot in, and washing his face (Like every other kid on earth, he hates having his face washed). He only wears a jacket if it's cold and we're going for a long walk.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hmmm. We have a routine every night too.

Chase and catch Izzy during the Izzy 500 around the kitchen.
Put her wiggling body on the desk top.
Pick up comb.
Pry comb out of Izzy's mouth.
Reach to comb Izzy's head.
Scoop Izzy up after she rolls over backwards trying to grab comb.
Sit and ponder "I didn't know there was a direction we were supposed to be combing in"
Remove hair ribbon from Izzy's mouth.
Ask DH to hold Izzy a minute while I go put bandaid on hand from baby teeth wounds.
Put wiggling Izzy back on desk top.
Pry comb out of Izzy's mouth.
Give the sit command.
Click and treat.
Pry pencil out of Izzy's mouth.
Argue with DH that yes, we do need to do this every night!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 20 2005, 12:58 AM
> *Hmmm.  We have a routine every night too.
> 
> Chase and catch Izzy during the Izzy 500 around the kitchen.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Loved it... that was so funny!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I love Izzy's routine too!







I miss having a new pup!! Don't tell Peanut I said that!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

1. Brush them every day?
I brush them every day when they are in long coats. Even with silky coats, I find that it will get tangled. When they are cut down, I brush them once a week









2. Wash their faces every day?
Only the ones that stain! Waffle has eye issues so his face has to be cleaned every day.

3. Brush the hair in a certain direction?
Yes.

4. Never leave a sweater on all day?
I don't think they would let me even if I tried!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

comb- everyday,wash face-only if needed,comb a certain direction-yes. I put him on top of the dryer & he is manageable.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Kirbie..brush everday certain dirrection,clean eyes daily,face as needed,sweater/coat off when he comes in
Bailey...brush every few days(kept in puppy cut as he matts no matter how many times you brush him ) eyes & face as needed, usually has sweater or shirt on all the time cause he gets cold easy.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Feb 19 2005, 03:37 PM
> *I'm sure you have all read these rules while deciding on what breed of dog to settle on, or in Maltese magazines and grooming books.  Do you follow them?
> 
> Do you...
> ...


[/QUOTE]


1) Brush them everyday? Grace- NO, everyother day
Schuster- No, about once a week

2) Wash their faces every day? No, every other day and as needed
3) Brush hair in certain direction? Yes
4) Leave sweater on all day? No (and believe it or not, if I leave a sweater on
Grace tooooo long, she takes it off herself, 
how?? I don't know!!).

Now, Schuster has a short coat that (regardless of how much I brush him) does not stay straight. His coat tends to curl some. His is not as soft as Grace's.

Grace's hair has never been cut, and it is soooo soft and silky, and soooo straight. I think that she is sooo much prettier than Schuster is. But Schuster is a good little boy and we love him dearly. Yall need to check out their pictures in the Gallery section of this forum. All comments is not only welcome, but very appreciated. Thanks- Have a great day!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is in a two inch puppy cut so brushing isn't necessary everyday, but I know I should. I do wipe her face everynight, she gets stuff in the corners. Lacey hasn't been outside much since November, too cold for her, so sweaters and coats are not a problem. The only thing I feel I do all the time is her top knot. Right now she is wearing the little clips, like we use to pull up long hair, but I found really tiny ones. I am always gathering her hair back up and putting the clip back in.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

In the morning after my coffee







I will change out Chloe's topknot. We only use the neon colored bands - so I carefully cut out the old one and brush out the hair and put another band back in. All the while Chloe is chomping on a treat. Then I brush out her beard, moustache, and ears and we're good to go. At this point I used to also clean her eyes with some of the pre-moistened wipes from PetsMart, but they weren't working. So I purchased Eye Envy and since this stuff needs to be refrigerated - I now clean her eyes in the early evening when my husband get's home so he can hold her for me.
At night when she's on the bed with me, I will usually comb her out quickly since she's not that crazy about it. I think it tickles her actually.

As far as apparel







we have quite a selection - lol. Usually she will be in one of the fabric harnesses when the weather is typical here in So. Florida. It goes on when I do her top-knot and off when we get in bed. If it's cooler then she'll wear a shirt - same routine. On the few day we get some-what cold here, she has a variety of sweaters and sweatshirts that she wears.









Yes she's a brat, but she's a cutie!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Rules ??? I did not know there were rules









We don't have rules. We do as needed. Sweater is a non issue. He does not wear one. It's not cold enough down here for that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I must have missed the "rules", too. I brush Catcher about every other day... sometimes every third. Pretty much on an as-needed basis. Kallie's face is always very dry and it stays so clean (not sure how but it does) and she hates to be brushed so I only brush her maybe once a week. Her hair is shorter and silky so it doesn't get very matted. 

They don't wear clothes at all. With my first Maltese, Rosebud, I used to put little sweaters on her when we went for walks and sometimes in the house but K & C never go on walks and there just isn't a need for clothes for them. Catcher's fur is extraordinarily thick and getting long and I can't imagine trying to get a sweater on him.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 20 2005, 12:58 AM
> *Hmmm.  We have a routine every night too.
> 
> Chase and catch Izzy during the Izzy 500 around the kitchen.
> ...


[/QUOTE]







thank you for the laugh, Flurry likes to wiggle and bite the comb too. Then he will lay down and let me brush him, he looks great when I am done until I turn my back on him and have to search for his bows, his hair is standing straight up in the air on top his head and he rolls in the grass, runs through the bushes and looks like the bush man. You are not alone. I did not know there were rules but I brush him in the morning, wash his face and eyes and do not put a coat on him because his hair is quite long, only early in the season when he hasn't grown his winter long hair in. For summer I will have him back in a puppy cut, I think it is the best of both worlds since in the winter there is more time to brush & fuss, in the nicer weather it is nice to just pick up and go.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I keep Lexi in a puppy cut so I only brush it every week or two. But when I'm petting her and find a matt I will comb it out.

I only wash her face as needed.

I usually brush her hair in a certain direction.

I usually only leave her sweaters and shirts on for a few hours. Otherwise she is a matted mess.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

do all of you change there top knot everyday?
Chelsey stays in for the week.. no matting . Sometime I may have to change it twice for the week if she goes crazy outside in the snow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

1. Brush them every day?

Lady's coat is long only in the Fall and Winter, but I do brush everyday (sometimes I do skip a day, though) when it is. I find if I do it daily, it only takes about 10 minutes or so. When she's in her summer puppy cut, I just skim her with a slicker here and there.

2. Wash their faces every day? I try to wash her face daily with Absolutely Natural shampoo. If I skip a day, I usually do her beard with Proline waterless shampoo. I clean her eyes every day.

3. Brush the hair in a certain direction? Yes.

4. Never leave a sweater on all day? She gets too hot, so no.

And yes, I do change her topknot every day. I am a slave to Lady!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL about everyones reaction to the word "rules"

I was being sarcastic guys, thats why I put it in quotes and thats why I don't follow them... lol!

Its just that when I researched maltese and owning one (which was almost a year of research) all the tests and magazines and books and forums (MO) always repeated those four "rules" that I just knew I would have to "follow" once I got a malt pup. Come to find out she was one of the easiest dogs Ive ever had.

Also add the "rule" about them not being able to be left alone at home. She does great as long as she is with Cisco

I guess the "rules" are out there to weed out lazy dog owners from adopting a maltese, I sure as heck was ready to go to battle and do the long list of things people/literature said Malt owners have to do for their babies.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Does anybody else have a problem brushing there puppy Summer Just hates it Bites brush wiggles ALOT and Screams even when I know it didn't hurt I try to be so careful HATE it when she hurts ( she's getting matted really bad around her tail But I keep brushing. even bought $50.00 comb didn't make a difference still hates it lol
any suggestion or does she just get use to it goes to groomer tomorrow hope that helps.
Theresa


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't help you. IzzyBella tries to murder that viscious life threatening brush every time. I just wait till night, after I've played her out and she falls asleep on me and then I bring out EdwardScissorsHands the brush.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The best advice I can give is to read JMM's posts about grooming. She's the "master" for sure!!!

I had the same problems as you all have but it does get better. I just now finished brushing Catcher and he did the cutest thing ... as I was trying to get a mat out from under his front leg, he lifted it so I could get in there better. It was just so cute. And he laid his little head down on the towel so I could get his top knot. I never thought I'd see the day when that would happen... He's 10 months now...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww Catcher's such a good boy!







I'm glad he's doing well on the grooming table; I was reading old posts and I think you said he was feistier in the beginning? Anyways, good work


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

gosh i feel honored i do all those things and didnt know that was the maltese rules
i brush him every morning and evening i wash his face although thank the lord he doesnt have stains and the minute we get home his coat or sweater comes off








does this make me a godo mommy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 13 2005, 05:26 PM
> *Aww Catcher's such a good boy!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh, yes he was very feisty. I even emailed the breeder about it. I just couldn't believe the way he was biting and snapping when I tried to groom him. Then I had my groomer come to the house and groom him (before he had all his shots) and I saw how gentle she was with him and how she talked so sweetly to him and I tried that and it helped a lot. Over time, we have just developed a routine and he is so good..... 

I think that puppies get a little freaked out by the grooming experience and I think they may bite and snap to defend themselves. I think taking it really slowly and gently with them is the way to go...... and treats afterward (and during) helps too!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Lucy doesn't snap, she just tries to gnaw on the hand thats near her mouth. She's a silly girl


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've posted about training them to accept grooming before...read back through them. Also consider your brushing technique may be incorrect and you may be scratching them when you brush. I brush them on the bed until they learn table behavior and then we bring everything together on the table. Lots of treats, too. They learn pretty quickly to let me place them how I like and to hold still. Mikey falls asleep while he's being blow dried and lays flat on either side while I brush him.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is very good about my grooming her, but she will try to hide her head when I blowdry her head. She lays down and tries to put her paws over her head.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Mar 13 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Lacey is very good about my grooming her, but she will try to hide her head when I blowdry her head.  She lays down and tries to put her paws over her head.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42920*


[/QUOTE]
Aww!! You gotta snap a pic of that the next time Lacey gets a bath!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Mar 13 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Lacey is very good about my grooming her, but she will try to hide her head when I blowdry her head.  She lays down and tries to put her paws over her head.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42920*


[/QUOTE]


Awww....







Blowdrying is Brink's favorite part!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Gizmo sleeps all day when I am at school. He's good tht way. I've never had problems with leaving him alone. As for the rules, I don't really follow them, especially washing his face. He doesn't need it, he hardly gets any stains.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley is in baaad need of a bath. It's been over 2 weeks.we knew he was going to be in the kennel for his neutering so we didn't give his bath the weekend before he went & now its been 9 days since his surgery so he's a stinky butt







He loves his bath though & he loves his brushing lately too. He just likes to be showered with the attention!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Mar 18 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Harley is in baaad need of a bath. It's been over 2 weeks.we knew he was going to be in the kennel for his neutering so we didn't give his bath the weekend before he went & now its been 9 days since his surgery so he's a stinky butt
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Has Harley always loved his bath? --Ruby doesn't like hers but she is getting better-I was just wondering if maybe she'll come to love it?







That would be so nice I always feel so bad for her when its bathtime.....







-or time to wash her face, or get dressed, or get a bow, or put her harness on......


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Mar 18 2005, 03:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has Harley always loved his bath? --Ruby doesn't like hers but she is getting better-I was just wondering if maybe she'll come to love it?







That would be so nice I always feel so bad for her when its bathtime.....







-or time to wash her face, or get dressed, or get a bow, or put her harness on......








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44247
[/B][/QUOTE]



He is 6mths so at first he didn't but I'd say the past 3 times he has so yes there is hope


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom+Mar 18 2005, 03:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
He is 6mths so at first he didn't but I'd say the past 3 times he has so yes there is hope








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44251
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww, RJ will come around!! Peanut used to hate it when it was time to either wash his face, brush his teeth, or put on the harness, but now even though he may not like it, he'll put up with it. He has come to love putting on his harness, when he hears the id tags jingle he comes running.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 13 2005, 02:38 PM
> *The best advice I can give is to read JMM's posts about grooming. She's the "master" for sure!!!
> 
> I had the same problems as you all have but it does get better. I just now finished brushing Catcher and he did the cutest thing ... as I was trying to get a mat out from under his front leg, he lifted it so I could get in there better. It was just so cute. And he laid his little head down on the towel so I could get his top knot. I never thought I'd see the day when that would happen... He's 10 months now...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42895*


[/QUOTE]
So there is hope! I'm so happy to hear that because I always feel so bad!!







Yes I took the advice of putting Ruby on the washing machine for grooming time and she does SO MUCH better-never wiggles around like she did on the floor-- she's 7 months tomorrow so I'm just happy she'll learn in time that its not so bad!!


----------

